# Trigonostigma heteromorpha problem



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a problem with the Trigonostigma heteromorpha (rasboras). 3 have died since September, and all have showed the same symptoms. First they have a bump in the middle of their bodies. Then an injury appears in their bodies. At last the tail curves, and they have difficulty swimming.

Water: PH 5 / Kh < 1 / Temp. 28 a 30 Celsius degrees.






















































Tank

Do you know this disease? How can I treat it without hurting the plants?

Thanks,

Juan


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm gonna say fish TB.

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/fish_palace/tropicalfish_disease_identification.html

I'd be careful about washing your hands when working on the tank. There are very rare cases of Mycobacterium marinum infecting people through cuts/abrasions in the skin.

Kanamycin seems to be the cure but to be honest, I think I'd just end up euthanizing the fish and nuking the tank for epace of mind.

Charlie


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

trackhazard said:


> I'm gonna say fish TB.
> 
> http://badmanstropicalfish.com/fish_palace/tropicalfish_disease_identification.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Charlie. I hope it is not TB. Maybe it´s just a bacterial disease. Just in case is TB I am using a antibacterial soap after introducing my hands in the tank.

I have one rasbora showing the symptoms again.

I will apply this treatment tonight: 300 mg of Enrofloxacina in my 180 liter tank, for 5 consecutive days.

Do you know if enrofloxacina damages the plants?

Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

No one knows if enrofloxacina damages the plants ?

I started the treatment last night.

Bye,

Juan


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Charly, you were the only one that gave me some advice .

Today is the 4th day since I began the treatment with enrofloxaina.

All Rasboras are eating very well, including the one that was presenting some symptoms.

I also connected the UV filter.

Bye,

Juan


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Good to hear your fish are doing better.

Good luck with your fish, Juan.

Charlie


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I would be suspicious of fish TB as well. Unfortunately I'm not sure if the antibiotic would be harmful to plants. I would be careful with your bacteria though, if you have another tank with a filter you can 'squeeze' some bacteria out of some floss after the antibiotic treatment is done, that would be helpful.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

trackhazard said:


> Good to hear your fish are doing better.
> 
> Good luck with your fish, Juan.
> 
> Charlie


Thanks !


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

hooha said:


> I would be suspicious of fish TB as well. Unfortunately I'm not sure if the antibiotic would be harmful to plants. I would be careful with your bacteria though, if you have another tank with a filter you can 'squeeze' some bacteria out of some floss after the antibiotic treatment is done, that would be helpful.


Thanks, your the advise hooha.

Yes, could be TB. That is why I am taking as much precaution as I can.

Unfortunately I don´t have another tank.

Bye,

Juan


----------

